# 60D queries - metering



## tushit (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am not sure if I am missing something very obvious but wanted to know if and how is it possible to do the following:
- Make the metering point same as the focus point
- Select both the shutter speed and the f-number with ISO value set to AUTO (metering set as above).

Is this something that I should desire or is it my ignorance that makes me feel the need of the above two?

Thanks,
Tushit


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 30, 2014)

tushit said:


> - Make the metering point same as the focus point



Nope, you have to buy a 1d or 7d2 for "af linked spot" metering.



tushit said:


> Is this something that I should desire or is it my ignorance that makes me feel the need of the above two?



Yes, you should desire it, that's why Canon gets away putting this feature only into the most expensive camera bodies.



tushit said:


> - Select both the shutter speed and the f-number with ISO value set to AUTO (metering set as above).



Apart from the af-linked metering, you can simply use auto iso ("A") in M mode - but only the 1dx has exposure correction in this mode, so you 100% rely on your camera's metering and cannot ettr.


----------



## tushit (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Marsu. I half expected this. Does magic lantern help you overcome this? Otherwise, I guess it is time to get myself a new year gift .


----------



## Tinky (Dec 31, 2014)

you will get an ev scale in M mode, so you could just control iso manually according to the ev readings for the metering mode the camera is in and use the old ad hoc compensations- adjust iso down for lower metered ev, adjust iso up for higher metered ev, but this would require some confidence at how 18% grey meters can misread scenes.

You can also set an auto iso cap if you are worried about things getting a bit gritty.

Maybe shoot in raw as well give you more chance at pulling it back.


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 31, 2014)

tushit said:


> Thanks Marsu. I half expected this. Does magic lantern help you overcome this? Otherwise, I guess it is time to get myself a new year gift



There is a ML beta module implementing EC in M and advanced Auto ISO, but it's unlikely to be released - I know, because I developed it . The (other) ML devs aren't interested in Auto ISO, they shoot ettr in live view or do video btw. 

As for af linked spot - no can do, it's a hardware limit since the metering system needs to be specifically tied to the af system for this to work. But if you buy new gear for this, Canon has succeeded with their strategy :->

Edit: I forgot to mention - eval metering also takes the active af point into account. But as only the firmware knows how strong this effect is, it's rather dodgy and cannot replace a "know what you're doing" metering mode.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 31, 2014)

hey Marsu, how are you at reassigning buttons on ML? would love to move my dop control to ae-lock button


----------



## Marsu42 (Dec 31, 2014)

Tinky said:


> hey Marsu, how are you at reassigning buttons on ML? would love to move my dop control to ae-lock button



Yes, you map buttons with ML - *if* the Canon DryOS throws a public event for it, which isn't the case for all buttons and varies from model to model. Alas, "ae lock" isn't among them, or I'd long have used it on my camera - but lv, set, q, trash, pl,ay, ... are.

You simply need to write a small module, intercept the key and make the camera start dof on press once, stop dof on press again. And if you override a key you'd want to use otherwise like lv, add a menu entry to toggle the feature on and off.

I've lobbied for a nice "button manager" in ML to map buttons to functions, but to no avail - the dev resources simply aren't there, and providing universal gui is a lot of (unpaid) work. So people who can do some C and have an idea how the ML source works simply resort to a quick and dirty approach. 

The other way intended for things like this w/o compiling a C module is the user scripting of ML, but the core has been replaced several times and it's broken right now. Alas, ML might be dead in the water altogether.

Btw it already has the "sticky dof" feature which holds dof once you pressed the button, if that's good enough for you. For me, it isn't, as the dof button is virtually unreachable on 6d.


----------



## Berowne (Dec 31, 2014)

Select Manual Mode and Auto ISO. Then singel out Spot metering and single-point AF and chose the center point. In this case Focus and Metering is connected. I use this combination for my 200L with aperture wide open and fast shutter speed (1/2000). My feeling is, that i have maximum control in this case. 

Another possibilty is to select Av, set the aperture maximum and select a fast minimal shutter speed in the ISO-Settings. I think that this is a good combination for a Tele-Lens without IS. 

Greetings Andy


----------

